# Speedcubing Translation of BLD System



## dChan (Apr 20, 2007)

I came across this interesting message from Ron van Bruchem just the other day:



> *
> Hi friends,
> 
> So which do we have?
> ...



Very interesting. As macky noted, you could go straight into ZBLL without ZBF2L.


----------



## watermelon (Apr 20, 2007)

http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=506

That is a variation of what you just mentioned known as ZZ. Basically, you:

1) Orient edges
2) Solve DF/DB
3) Use Petrus-style block building to finish F2L
4) LL (3 options)
I) OLL + PLL
II) WV (Winter Variation = orient LL corners with last F2L pair) + PLL
III) COLL + Edge PLL

Personally, I think this system has the potential to be very fast. I've studied it a lot, so if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## dChan (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by watermelon_@Apr 19 2007, 05:08 PM
> * http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=506
> 
> That is a variation of what you just mentioned known as ZZ. Basically, you:
> ...


 Can this method be made where you orient ALL pieces and end up with an OLL skip during LL? Or would this be too cumbersome to do?

Btw, do you have any practice times with this method, you could show me?


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan+Apr 20 2007, 01:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dChan @ Apr 20 2007, 01:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-watermelon_@Apr 19 2007, 05:08 PM
> * http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=506
> 
> That is a variation of what you just mentioned known as ZZ. Basically, you:
> ...


Can this method be made where you orient ALL pieces and end up with an OLL skip during LL? Or would this be too cumbersome to do?

Btw, do you have any practice times with this method, you could show me? [/b][/quote]
During the F2L you would mess up the orientations of corners probasbly.


----------



## watermelon (Apr 20, 2007)

> *Btw, do you have any practice times with this method, you could show me?*


My usual avg with this method is around 20-22 seconds.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 20, 2007)

> *Personally, I think this system has the potential to be very fast. I've studied it a lot.....
> 
> My usual avg with this method is around 20-22 seconds.*



20-22 seconds doesn't sound "really fast". Fast? yes. Faster than me? Yes. But "Full Fridrich Fast"? No.

Do you also use other methods? And if so, what are your times on those?

I think this method has potential, but you have to be pretty good to use 15 seconds inpection to "see" step 1) Orient edges.

Could you provide us with an example scramble + solve?


----------



## dChan (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 20 2007, 03:21 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be great, a scramble and solve example!

AvGalen, these are just his practice times, I doubt he has pursued themethod fully leaving Fridrich behind. If he practice more I'm sure he would have faster times.


----------



## watermelon (Apr 21, 2007)

You got it dChan. ZZ is not my main method. I have been practicing mainly Fridrich for the upcoming Rutgers Competition, but I might work on some other methods later. Just to let everyone know, I started to get those times with ZZ after about a week or less of practice.

@AvGalen
15 seconds is much more than enough to find and plan a solution to step 1. I probably lose the most time transitioning from step 1-2-3...

Also, isn't there an example solve in the link I gave you ?
If you want, however, I'd be happy to make a few more!


----------



## dChan (Apr 21, 2007)

This is great, I'm definetly looking into this more. Is there a guide for this or no?

Examples:

Scramble:
D' U L B2 U' R L F2 B R' F' R2 L U2 R F' B2 U' B' L' D U2 L D' B

Orient edges and solve DF+DB: R B2 F' U F L' D' B' D y'
DR and BR slot: L' F2 R F2 R2
FR slot: L' U L' R U2 R'
DL and BL slot: U L U2 L U' L
FL slot: U L' U' L

>Scramble:
>D' U L B2 U' R L F2 B R' F' R2 L U2 R F' B2 U' B' L' D U2 L D' B
>
>Orient edges and solve DF+DB: R B2 F' U F L' D' B' D y'
>DR and BR slot: L' F2 R F2 R2
>FR slot: L' U L' R U2 R'
>DL and BL slot: U L U2 L U' L

To continue a normal ZZ solve:

FR slot and U edges: U L' U L U L' U L
U corners: U2 R2 B' R' U' R U R B R U R2 U2 R' U? R' (BH's LL list)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2007)

I will look into this method next week (after German Open) it looks promising!


----------



## dChan (Apr 23, 2007)

I wish ZZ would make a guide for this or somebody else. I want to learn more about its possibilities.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Apr 23 2007, 05:41 PM
> * I wish ZZ would make a guide for this or somebody else. *


 You mean something like this?


----------



## dChan (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johannes91+Apr 23 2007, 09:52 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Johannes91 @ Apr 23 2007, 09:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dChan_@Apr 23 2007, 05:41 PM
> * I wish ZZ would make a guide for this or somebody else. *


You mean something like this? [/b][/quote]
Its in polish though, I wish they had an english version.


----------

